

My rocky first 24 hours with the Apple watch - smlacy
https://medium.com/technology-musings/my-rocky-first-24hrs-with-the-%E1%B4%A1%E1%B4%80%E1%B4%9B%E1%B4%84%CA%9C-67c841702a70?section=%5Bobject%20Object%5D

======
BinaryIdiot
That was a good read. I always love seeing a user's first impressions of a
device. Even if there are ways to avoid some of the things he had to go
through it really shows what a new user can go through.

I checked them out at the Apple store and wasn't impressed with v1 (seemed to
require too much interaction; I think watches need to be more passive) but I'm
willing to bet they're going to sell a lot of them, v1 will be hugely improved
with updates and v2 will be really good.

Though if the rumors are true that Android Wear is coming to iOS I'm really
curious how this market will shake out.

------
jgeorge
Gave up at the lede. Admitted insufferable asshole, proven in the first two
sentences. Couldn't care less about his opinions of his new $350 toy.

